# Avengers: Endgame - Kurz nach Kinostart bereits Schwarzkopien im Umlauf



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Kurz nach Kinostart bereits Schwarzkopien im Umlauf*

						Mit Avengers: Endgame startete hierzulande am 24. April der neueste Film mit den Marvel-Superhelden im Kampf um die Wiederherstellung der Ordnung im Universum. Auch in China lief der neue Blockbuster bereits gestern an und kurz darauf soll von dort auch schon die erste abgefilmte Schwarzkopie in Umlauf gebracht worden sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Kurz nach Kinostart bereits Schwarzkopien im Umlauf*


----------



## BoMbY (25. April 2019)

Ehh ja, solche CAM-Rips sind doch praktisch Standard mittlerweile.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. April 2019)

Ist irgendjemand überrascht? Gibt es nun jedes Mal eine News, wenn ein Film unberechtigt im Netz verfügbar ist?


----------



## Septimus (25. April 2019)

Wer sich so eine "Kopie", die eine ähnliche Qualität wie eine Direktübertragung vom Pluto besitzt, wirklich aus dem Internet lädt der hat in meinen Augen die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren.

Dann werden ja bald wieder Rechner bei uns in der Werkstatt aufschlagen die ein eklatantes Viren und Schadsoftproblem haben, werde mir dann bei der Annahme ein fettes Grinsen aus dem Gesicht meißeln müssen.


----------



## SaPass (25. April 2019)

Septimus schrieb:


> Wer sich so eine "Kopie", die eine ähnliche Qualität wie eine Direktübertragung vom Pluto besitzt, wirklich aus dem Internet lädt der hat in meinen Augen die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren.



Stimmt wohl. In vielen Cinemaxx-Kinos kann man den Film für 6 € schauen (2D). Das ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut bezahlbar.


----------



## keldana (25. April 2019)

hab den Film gestern für 9 Euro (3D) im Kino gesehen und bin etwas enttäuscht (wohl zu hohe Erwartungen gehabt). Von daher gut, das eine Kinokette wie Cinemaxx gibt, wo man im Preis nicht 2-stellig ist. 

Andererseits haben extrem viele Leute sich den Liter-Pott Softdrink dazu geholt, mit dem das Kino dann das eigentliche Geld verdient.


----------



## DerKayser (25. April 2019)

was hat denn dein cinemaxx für niedriege Preise? :O Habe gestern Nachmittag 16.50€ zahlen müssen (auch 3D)


----------



## Zuriko (25. April 2019)

Ich habe mich ja auch schon dabei ertappt mal einen illegalen Stream anzumachen, einfach weil ich gerade mega Bock auf den Film hatte, aber die Kinos schon geschlossen waren - mitten in der Nacht.

Aber was ich da schon an Qualität bekommen habe ist oft so unterirdisch (Bei allen abgefilmten Kinofilmen), das kann man sich nicht mal auf einem Smartphone antun (Wer schaut überhaupt Filme auf einem Smartphone, oder am PC mit Stereo Sound?).

Zu meiner Verteidigung. Ich gebe jeden Monat zwischen 100 bis 200 Euro für Filme aus. Kinobesuche nicht eingerechnet (1-2x pro Monat). Ist also nicht so dass ich einer dieser "alles muss gratis sein" Schmarotzer bin, der sich illegale Downloads oder Streams mit platten Sprüchen über die Filmindustrie schön redet. Aber ich kann verstehen wenn ein relativ leichter Zugang zu solchen Kopien einem verführt bei dem Diebstahl (Und ja, es ist Diebstahl) mitzumachen. In der Schweiz ist es nicht mal illegal....

Aber bevor ich mir noch einmal einen Film in dieser Qualität anschaue (Spätere Uploads sind ja meistens besser), ziehe ich lieber einen Kinobesuch vor oder haben eben Geduld. Irgendwann kann man das Ding auf Netflix sehen, oder als VoD bei einem der vielen Anbieter für wenig Geld. Ich habe gelernt Geduld zu haben, manchmal echt viel Geduld (Im Fall von Creed 2, der ja viel später bei uns angelaufen ist. Also Rocky Fan echt hart).

Dass die Kinos nur über die Snacks wirklich Gewinn machen ist bekannt, daher auch die Tankstellen-Preise. Konsumpflicht besteht aber nicht, von daher ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er dort etwas konsumiert oder mit Schmuggeln von Snack das Risiko eines Rauschmisses auf sich nimmt.


----------



## keldana (25. April 2019)

2D = 5,99 Euro und 3D = 8,99 Euro. Überlängenzuschlag gibt es nicht und Loge kostet genau soviel wie Parkett (VIP 3 Euro mehr). Und es kostet auch immer gleich, egal welcher Wochentag und egal welche Uhrzeit.


----------



## simosh (25. April 2019)

wow, such quality  

Den Begriff Schwarzkopie hab ich mal ewig net mehr gehört, es gibt übrigens noch immer ständig Rips von irgendwelchen Kinofilmen (auch den China-Glückspiel-Wasserzeichen/Werbung Bruder). Allerdings interessiert es irgendwie heutzutage keine Sau bzw. die Lobby ist im öffentl. Diskurs da angekommen, wo sie hingehört: unter ferner liefen. Was war das für ein unnötiges Theater noch vor Jahren, Abmahnwahn etc. An der Stelle Danke an Netflix und Prime. Die Filme die es online in guter Quali gibt, sind übrigens die, die keiner sehen will bzw. total ******* sind. 

zum Film: gestern in 3D für 11,30€ im kleinstädtischen Kino geschaut. Ohne was zu spoilern, wenn man eh MCU schaut, ja dann muss man den  halt auch gesehen haben, weil wegen Abschluss der Reihe. Aber eigentlich auch nicht. Wie lame war der Film bitte? Soviel Story-gefühlsdussliges-Gelaber, zeitweise dachte ich, ich penn ein. Am Ende voll der mega-super-duper-krass-kotz-CGI-overkill von gefühlt 10 sekunden und dann noch ein paar echt schlechte Storyenden. Dann stirbt halt jemand, da muss man kein Drama draus machen mit Level kurz vor PSICHLIEBEDICH oder wtf


----------



## Lelwani (25. April 2019)

keldana schrieb:


> 2D = 5,99 Euro und 3D = 8,99 Euro. Überlängenzuschlag gibt es nicht und Loge kostet genau soviel wie Parkett (VIP 3 Euro mehr). Und es kostet auch immer gleich, egal welcher Wochentag und egal welche Uhrzeit.


bei dir vieleicht...bei uns hier gehts ab 12.50€ pp los... 3D wären 13.50 ....bei cinemaxx gehts ab 10€ los (berlin)  3D ab 13 €das wären für eine 4 köpfige familie dann mal locker 50 - 60€ nur für die karten +bissl futtern und trinken naja rechne es dir aus ... wundert es dich da ehrlich das leute sich den film lieber so laden ?!gibt auch leute die das geld nich wie heu haben und schonmal den cent umdrehen müssen aber stimmt das sind ja nur menschen 2 klasse die es nich verdient haben ins kino zugehen weil sie was schlechteres sind... und es sind nich immer alles gleich H4er falls das dumme vorurteil wieder kommt


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2019)

Lelwani schrieb:


> bei dir vieleicht...bei uns hier gehts ab 12.50€ pp los... 3D wären 13.50 ....bei cinemaxx gehts ab 10€ los (berlin)  3D ab 13 €das wären für eine 4 köpfige familie dann mal locker 50 - 60€ nur für die karten +bissl futtern und trinken naja rechne es dir aus ... wundert es dich da ehrlich das leute sich den film lieber so laden ?!gibt auch leute die das geld nich wie heu haben und schonmal den cent umdrehen müssen



Wer nicht genug Geld hat, muss halt zunächst verzichten und warten, bis der Film im TV läuft. Zu wenig Geld zu haben ist jedenfalls keine Rechtfertigung, Filme o.Ä. als Schwarzkopien zu konsumieren.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2019)

Also wer wirklich das ganze MCU verfolgt hat, wird sich den Film im Kino oder später auf Bluray ansehen.
Mein Beileid für alle, die sich bei so einem Blockbuster das Warten letzten Endes mit einen CAM-Rip kaputt machen.
Ihr könnt euch dann auch gleich die VHS dazu vorbestellen 
Ich freu mich schon morgen aufs Kino


----------



## Lelwani (25. April 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer nicht genug Geld hat, muss halt zunächst verzichten und warten, bis der Film im TV läuft. Zu wenig Geld zu haben ist jedenfalls keine Rechtfertigung, Filme o.Ä. als Schwarzkopien zu konsumieren.


genau garnich sehen oder als rip runter laden wo geht einem da was verloren ?! das wäre einmal nix zahlen zu mmh genau nix zahlen


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2019)

Lelwani schrieb:


> genau garnich sehen oder als rip runter laden wo geht einem da was verloren ?! das wäre einmal nix zahlen zu mmh genau nix zahlen



Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst: Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung zum Konsumieren von Raubkopien.


----------



## Lelwani (25. April 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst: Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung zum Konsumieren von Raubkopien.


is dir evtl schonmal der gedanke gekommen das ich das garnich will ?! Evtl hab ich damit ja auch gemeint das die Preise für so Filme generell zuteuer sind ?!aber stimmt leute die immer genug geld haben brauchen sich damit auch nich beschäftigen...


----------



## Cook2211 (25. April 2019)

Lelwani schrieb:


> is dir evtl schonmal der gedanke gekommen das ich das garnich will ?! Evtl hab ich damit ja auch gemeint das die Preise für so Filme generell zuteuer sind ?!aber stimmt leute die immer genug geld haben brauchen sich damit auch nich beschäftigen...



Hör doch auf ständig das Geld Argument vorzuschieben. Jeder kann jeden Film irgendwann irgendwo anschauen, angefangen von kostenpflichtig bis am Ende kostenlos. Also zieht das Geld-Argument nicht.

Als Teenager mit wenig Geld hatte ich genau 3 Möglichkeiten einen Film legal zu schauen:

1. Kino
2. Später Videothek
3. Noch später TV

Und ich habe es sogar überlebt drauf zu warten, Filme im TV schauen zu können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2019)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Evtl hab ich damit ja auch gemeint das die Preise für so Filme generell zuteuer sind ?!



Bei dem Reibach den Marvel/Disney da macht offensichtlich nicht. Der Markt bestimmt den Preis - wären die Filme zu teuer würden sie sich nicht wirtschaftlich verkaufen lassen. Die breite Masse ist aber offenbar der Meinung, dass ein Kinobesuch heutzutage nen 50er und mehr kosten darf (wenn man zu zweit nen Überlänge-Film schauen geht und ne Tüte Popcorn und was zu trinken will kommt man schnell in die Region).

Ich sehe das persönlich auch nicht so und halte das für zu teuer (das sind 100 Mark! ) - das berechtigt mich aber nicht eine "Schwarzkopie" anzusehen sondern es berechtigt mich das Angebot abzulehnen und den 50er eben nicht auszugeben. Wenn das ausreichend viele Menschen tun sinken die Preise auch wieder - Wunder der Marktwirtschaft. Nur ist die Schmerzgrenze offenbar noch (lange) nicht erreicht.


Wie auch immer, ich gehe am Samstagabend auch mit meiner Frau ins Kino Endgame anschauen. In meinem Dörfchen im Kino um die Ecke (das aber 4K und Dolby Atmos hat ) für iirc 12€ pro Nase. Den Preis halte ich persönlich für angemessen, auch vor dem Hintergrund dass ich die Kinobetreiberin gut kenne und weiß dass die ganz schön kämpfen muss um davon leben zu können. Da kann ich auch guten Gewissens noch ne Chipstüte und ne Flasche saarländisches Bier dazukaufen wo der Umsatz wenigstens ans Dorfkino und nicht an Disney geht.


----------



## Zuriko (25. April 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei dem Reibach den Marvel/Disney da macht offensichtlich nicht. Der Markt bestimmt den Preis - wären die Filme zu teuer würden sie sich nicht wirtschaftlich verkaufen lassen. Die breite Masse ist aber offenbar der Meinung, dass ein Kinobesuch heutzutage nen 50er und mehr kosten darf (wenn man zu zweit nen Überlänge-Film schauen geht und ne Tüte Popcorn und was zu trinken will kommt man schnell in die Region).
> 
> Ich sehe das persönlich auch nicht so und halte das für zu teuer (das sind 100 Mark! ) - das berechtigt mich aber nicht eine "Schwarzkopie" anzusehen sondern es berechtigt mich das Angebot abzulehnen und den 50er eben nicht auszugeben. Wenn das ausreichend viele Menschen tun sinken die Preise auch wieder - Wunder der Marktwirtschaft. Nur ist die Schmerzgrenze offenbar noch (lange) nicht erreicht.
> 
> ...



Man sollte dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass Disney nun faktisch fast 50% des Kino Marktes gehört und die auch ordentlich Druck auf die Kinobetreiber machen, sowie nicht wenig Kohle pro Eintritt abzweigen. Mir tun die kleinen Kinos leid, die ohne solche Blockbuster zu wenig Besucher hätten und nicht die Kapazität haben gross Alternativen anzubieten. Ich gehe sehr gerne ins Kino, mag das einfach. Aber neben den grossen Multiplex Kinos wird es immer schwerer für die kleinen zu bestehen, ausser man hat genügend Publikum für alternative Programme in der Umgebung.

Den Deal mit 20th Century Fox hätte man niemals durchwinken dürfen. Aber wenn Disney nicht zugeschlagen hätte, wären die Rechte evtl. nach China gewandert. Und einer Chinesischen Company gehört schon der grösste Teil der US-Kinoketten. Man hatte also die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera.


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2019)

keldana schrieb:


> 2D = 5,99 Euro und 3D = 8,99 Euro. Überlängenzuschlag gibt es nicht und Loge kostet genau soviel wie Parkett (VIP 3 Euro mehr). Und es kostet auch immer gleich, egal welcher Wochentag und egal welche Uhrzeit.


Nur 6€ trotz Überlänge und der Film ist taufrisch/angesagt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wo geht ihr hin, Provinzkaff im Nirgendwo bei dem ihr die Filmrolle noch selbst abspulen müsst..

Gruß


----------



## BxBender (25. April 2019)

Erst NACH Kinoveröffentlichung? Das ist aber langsam. Ging auch schon mal schneller.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2019)

Werd ich im Kino ansehen, garantiert.
Evtl. auch in 3d.

In jedem Fall wird dann später auch nochmal die UHD blue ray gekauft....und zu Hause auf dem Beamer im heimkino und dann nochmal auf dem OLED bei Nacht in perfektem schwarz geschaut. 


Diese niederen gestalten, die sich mit den Raubkopie qualitaet en zufrieden geben, nur um am Ende 10€ zu sparen, sind weder Marvel-, noch Film-Fans..... Das sind einfach doofe schmonks mit wenig Anspruch und viel Geiz


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. April 2019)

Mensch, was habt ihr denn für Kinopreise. Ich musste gestern im Cinemaxx Kiel 11,40€ für's Parkett bezahlen. Und das war der bereits reduzierte Studentenpreis.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer nicht genug Geld hat, muss halt zunächst verzichten und warten, bis der Film im TV läuft. Zu wenig Geld zu haben ist jedenfalls keine Rechtfertigung, Filme o.Ä. als Schwarzkopien zu konsumieren.



 na klar. Als ob man sich jeden Film, den man sehen will, im Kino anschaut.
Und im TV kommen die zum einen sehr spät, die Hälfte der Zeit ist Werbung und ob man zu dem Zeitpunkt Zeit hat, ist nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte. 

Früher gab es DVDshrink, dann anydvd und jetzt gibt es share hoster. Wusste gar nicht, dass es torrent noch gibt.

Manche Filme guckt man im Kino, andere zu Hause von sonst wo. Kinorips guckt eh keiner mehr. 

Spielen die Kinorips ne Rolle? Ich glaube nicht. Der, der sich so einen rip anschaut, gibt so 8der so kein Geld für Kino aus. 

Ich bezweifle, dass irgendwer in einem Hardwareforum nur ins Kino geht um einen Film zu sehen oder stattdessen auf freetv wartet. Also bitte.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Werd ich im Kino ansehen, garantiert.
> Evtl. auch in 3d.
> 
> In jedem Fall wird dann später auch nochmal die UHD blue ray gekauft....und zu Hause auf dem Beamer im heimkino und dann nochmal auf dem OLED bei Nacht in perfektem schwarz geschaut.
> ...



Naja, Warez releases sind mindestens genauso gut oder sogar besser. 
Viele deutsche blu-rays gibt es nur mit 5.1 oder sogar 5.1ac3 Ton. 

Warez releases gibt es in 7.1 dts...

Ich denke da mal an die DVD damals von Jumper. Verdammt war die schlecht. Man hat gedacht man sieht sich einen 700MB divx rip an. Die Qualität wurde zum pushen der bluray beschnitten. Massiv sogar. Tja, selber schuld wenn man an der Qualität spart. 

Dts 7.1 gehört nunmal genauso dazu wie 4k...


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

Ich gehe immer Montags ins Kino da ist der Preis ermäßigt. Für einen 3D Film mit Überlänge bezahle ich dann 10,50€. Ohne 3D und Überlänge 5,50 Euro.
Auf 3D kann ich eigentlich verzichten, aber nicht immer werden Filme in zwei Versionen gezeigt.
Außerdem kriegt man eine Bonuskarte, die man bei jeden Besuch abstempeln lassen kann, dann ist wenn man die voll hat jeder 8. Besuch frei.
Filme welche ich nicht im Kino gucke, hole ich mir später irgendwann auf Bluray. Aber auch nicht wenn sie gerade rausgekommen sind sondern später, dann sind sie günstiger.
Oft kaufe ich  Filme auch gebraucht.
Oder ich warte bis manche Filme im Free TV laufen.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2019)

Nur schade, dass man auf der bluray an Qualität sparen muss.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass man auf der bluray an Qualität sparen muss.


Gegenüber dem Kino? Oder was meinst du?

Mir reicht die Bluray Qualität vollkommen und deutlich besser als DVD ist sie auch. Außerdem haben wir eh nur FHD Fernseher.


----------



## G0NZ0 (25. April 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nur 6€ trotz Überlänge und der Film ist taufrisch/angesagt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wo geht ihr hin, Provinzkaff im Nirgendwo bei dem ihr die Filmrolle noch selbst abspulen müsst..
> 
> Gruß



Nö, Cinemaxx macht das bei immer mehr Standorten. Irgendwann sicher auch bei dir 
Allerdings geh ich auch für 6€ nicht in den Film


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gegenüber dem Kino? Oder was meinst du?
> 
> Mir reicht die Bluray Qualität vollkommen und deutlich besser als DVD ist sie auch. Außerdem haben wir eh nur FHD Fernseher.



Bluray gegenüber szenerips.
Szenerips haben immer dts wenn es auf der US Bluray auch ist. Wohingegen es auf deutschen nur ac3 gibt.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bluray gegenüber szenerips.
> Szenerips haben immer dts wenn es auf der US Bluray auch ist. Wohingegen es auf deutschen nur ac3 gibt.


Achso. Das ist mir egal.
Ich habe eh keine Surround Anlage.
Aber vielleicht holen wir uns, zumindest für den Wohnzimmer Fernseher, noch mal eine gute Soundbar.
Das einzige was mich bei Blurays häufig stört ist das schwanken der Lautstärke.
Z.B wenn gesprochen wird ist es deutlich leiser als wenn (plötzliche) Geräusche und Action auftreten.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. April 2019)

Dts ist dynamischer. Mit ner vernünftigen soundanlage ist das geil


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

Ja mit einer Surround Anlage mag das alles geil sein, aber nicht wenn man normal über den Fernseher hört.
Ich muß dann öfter die Lautstärke anpassen.
Verstehe nicht warum man nicht einfach normal "Stereo" auswählen kann.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2019)

Ich hasse Kinos...ne Stunde hin fahren, jedesmal saßen riesige Typen vor mir wo man nix sieht, ständig ein Krawall in der Bude und die Sitze sind Saumäßig unbequem und danach ne Stunde wieder Heim. Zudem hab ich kaum Freizeit. Bin also auch so'n Zuhausegucker...aber ich kauf mir danach eh immer so 2-4 BluRays vom gleichen Film, weil ich die ständig in Hotels vergesse. Die "Schwarzkopien" sind eh meist kein Genuss, nur mal um die Neugier zu befriedigen, wozu allerdings nicht mal die jetzige "Schwarzkopie" taugt.


----------



## keldana (25. April 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nur 6€ trotz Überlänge und der Film ist taufrisch/angesagt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wo geht ihr hin, Provinzkaff im Nirgendwo bei dem ihr die Filmrolle noch selbst abspulen müsst..
> 
> Gruß



Stadt mit ner Viertelmillion Einwohner ... cinemaxx.de und dann Krefeld auswählen.    Bei mir war es:

"Saal 4: 428 Sitzplätze (208 Loge und 18 VIP) 2D, 3D, 4K, HFR 3D, MAXXIMUM SOUND, Dolby Digital 7.1, Dolby Digital 5.1"



Lelwani schrieb:


> bei dir vieleicht...



Natürlich "nur" bei mir. Die Kinos rundherum "Duisburg, Neuss, Düsseldorf, Mönchengladbach" sind alle deutlich teurer (vom Filmpreis).



Lelwani schrieb:


> bei uns hier gehts ab 12.50€ pp los... 3D wären 13.50 ....bei cinemaxx gehts ab 10€ los (berlin)  3D ab 13 €das wären für eine 4 köpfige familie dann mal locker 50 - 60€ nur für die karten



Wie gesagt, rundherum ist auch alles deutlich teurer. Aber das Kino hier hatte gestern trotz Avengers eine ganze Etage dicht, also 50% des Kinos geschlossen. Denke mal die machen die "Kampfpreise", weil einfach zu wenige Leute überhaupt noch kommen. 



Lelwani schrieb:


> +bissl futtern und trinken naja rechne es dir aus ... wundert es dich da ehrlich das leute sich den film lieber so laden ?!gibt auch leute die das geld nich wie heu haben und schonmal den cent umdrehen müssen aber stimmt das sind ja nur menschen 2 klasse die es nich verdient haben ins kino zugehen weil sie was schlechteres sind... und es sind nich immer alles gleich H4er falls das dumme vorurteil wieder kommt



Wow ... wie bist Du denn drauf? Wundern ... nein. Gibt auch genug Personen, die weitaus mehr verdienen als ich und sich trotzdem viel aus dem I-Net laden. Die Menschen haben eben in vielen Fällen kein Gewissen mehr. Egal aus welcher gesellschaftlichen Schicht Sie kommen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kinos...ne Stunde hin fahren, jedesmal saßen riesige Typen vor mir wo man nix sieht, ständig ein Krawall in der Bude und die Sitze sind Saumäßig unbequem und danach ne Stunde wieder Heim.


Ich finde manche Filme sollte man  im Kino sehen. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach geil.
Aber zum Glück habe ich zu unseren Kino nur 10 Minuten Fahrt. Und wenn wir reingehen dann nie zur Premiere, dann ist auch nichts voll.
Außerdem kann man Plätze (online) reservieren was ganz praktisch ist.
Unser Kino ist ein kleines gemütliches Kino mit 4 Kinosälen. 1 großer, zwei mitlere und ein  kleiner.
Zumindest im großen Kinosaal ist es sehr bequem und man hat Beinfreiheit und vorne auch eine Ablagefläche.
Früher konnte man mehr Knopfdruck Service bestellen und sogar da drin rauchen.
Aber das ist lange her. Naja, zum rauchen kann man auch rausgehen.

Große Kinos wie Cineplex oder Cinestar finde ich dagegen nicht so gut und dann müßte ich auch in die nächsten Städte fahren.  Da hätte ich auch keine Lust zu.


----------



## Two-Face (25. April 2019)

_Episode 3_ war der letzte Film, den ich im Kino angeguckt habe. 
Das ist jetzt... 14 Jahre her. 

Ich habe es aber nie bereut, schaue meine Filme seither immer auf DVD/Blu-Ray, auf das Gequassel im Kino kann ich gern' verzichten.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Episode 3_ war der letzte Film, den ich im Kino angeguckt habe.
> Das ist jetzt... 14 Jahre her.


Mein letzter Kinobesuch war "Captain Marvel".

Ich gehe im Jahr ungefähr 5-8 Mal ins Kino.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2019)

Mein letzter Kinobesuch ist rund 10 Jahre her...ne Stunde hin, mir auf die Schuhe von so nem besoffenen Wi..ser kotzen lassen, Diskussionen mit der Polizei gehabt, weil er danach "ausgerutscht" ist und unsanft mit'n Gesicht auf'n Geländer gelandet ist, den Gestank beim Film gucken gehabt, dabei nen gefühlt 5m Mann vor mir hatte und nen Stuhltreter hinter mir. Die Menschheit hat doch eh keinen Anstand mehr, das kann man sich gesundheitlich doch überhaupt nicht mehr antun...


----------



## TrueRomance (26. April 2019)

Für tarantinos "the hateful eight" bin ich sogar bis nach Berlin gefahren. Von Leipzig.
Ein riesen Kino! 
Geil. 
Lief in dem Format nur in wenigen Kinos.


----------



## Dahaka92 (26. April 2019)

Es gibt mehr als genug legitime Gründe, sich auch mal einen Rip anzusehen... Geld spielt da auch oft keine Rolle.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. April 2019)

Finde es toll wie hier einige sich das rauskopieren rechtfertigen.....
Und abseits von den gesparten Kosten für Kino und Blue Rad mangels Geld, wird da auch noch die bessere Qualität der Raubkopien genannt.....(kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Qualität der Kopien besser als die des Originals im Kinosaal ist).

Ist Wahnsinn, wie viele hier im Forum gegenüber Raubkopien eine positive Meinung haben und diese wahrscheinlich auch selbst nutzen.....und dann die fetteste Hardware im Rechner haben 


Einige User hier sind echt zum kotzen,  und es ist traurig wie offen weil sanktionslos, man hier im Forum noch seiner Raubkopien-liebe frönen darf.


----------



## SaPass (26. April 2019)

Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug legitime Gründe, sich auch mal einen Rip anzusehen... Geld spielt da auch oft keine Rolle.



Ich fände es sehr interessant wenn du das mal ausführen kannst.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. April 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> (kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Qualität der Kopien besser als die des Originals im Kinosaal ist).



Bitte nochmal lesen. Das hat niemand gesagt. 

Und ich finde es immer wieder toll wie manche Leute suggerieren, dass sie jeden Film den sie sehen im Kino schauen oder auf Bluray kaufen. 
Ich war früher oft und sehr gern in meiner Stammvideothek. Leider wurde die Filmqualität von DVDs so stark herabgesetzt um die Bluray zu pushen, dass szenereleases gewonnen haben. 
Zudem kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, dass leihfilme zum Streamen teurer sind als die damaligen Leihgebühren in der Videothek. 

Und wenn man sich dann mal die Eintrittspreisentwicklung im Kino anschaut, ist doch selbsterklärend, dass man gar nicht mehr so oft ins Kino gehen kann. Dazu kommen bei vielen noch mindestens 30km Anfahrt. Mit etwas Glück gibt's auch nur sauteure Parkhäuser in der Nähe womit man dann zu zweit bei einem 40 bis 50 Taler spass ist.


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug legitime Gründe, sich auch mal einen Rip anzusehen... Geld spielt da auch oft keine Rolle.




Finde diese Aussage kritisch und verharmlost die Straftat dahinter


----------



## TrueRomance (26. April 2019)

Hoopster schrieb:


> Finde diese Aussage kritisch und verharmlost die Straftat dahinter



Was allerdings immernoch keine Straftat ist.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich fände es sehr interessant wenn du das mal ausführen kannst.



Zeitmangel, Bequemlichkeit und kein Stress...ganz einfach.
Was die Sache nicht legaler macht, aber ständig für 500€ nen kleinen Kinosaal mieten, damit man mal in Ruhe nen Film gucken kann ist auch keine Dauerlösung, weil das ist dann doch irgendwann ne Geldfrage.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2019)

Nachdem ich mir kurz die Handlung durchglesen habe, bin ich froh mich gegen einen Kinobesuch entschieden zu haben, so ein Müll, Infinity War war der letzte Marvel Film den ich geschaut habe und auch je schauen werde. Sowas ist es nicht mal wert illegal geschaut zu werden.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. April 2019)

Es ist gang und gäbe, dass TV Serien wenige Minuten nach Ausstrahlung und JEDER Kinofilm kurz nach Kinostart im Netz zu finden sind.
Und da das bis Bluray Release meist immer Cam Rips sind, ist die Qualität wie zu erwarten schlecht.

Schließlich läuft das seit Jahrzehnten nun so. Traurig dafür jetzt auch noch indirekt Werbung machen zu müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Es ist gang und gäbe, dass TV Serien wenige Minuten nach Ausstrahlung und JEDER Kinofilm kurz nach Kinostart im Netz zu finden sind.
> Und da das bis Bluray Release meist immer Cam Rips sind, ist die Qualität wie zu erwarten schlecht.



Das war wohl eher vor Jahren der Fall, inzwischen gibt es bereits auf halber Strecke zwischen Cam- und BR-Rip hochwertige Webrips in Originalsprache. Ich stolpere regelmäßig auf Torrent-Sites drüber und vermute, die stammen aus Vertriebsregionen, in denen es keine regelrechte Kino-Kultur gibt, wo man aber nicht auf die BR/DVD-Einnahmen warten will. Da gibt es die Filme dann vorgezogen in Exklusivstreams und irgendwelche Zeitgenossen rippen diesen.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2019)

Hoopster schrieb:


> Finde diese Aussage kritisch und verharmlost die Straftat dahinter



Ist es denn mittlerweile eine? Ich dachte nur Up- und Download wären strafbar.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist es denn mittlerweile eine? Ich dachte nur Up- und Download wären strafbar.



§ 106 UrhG
(1) Wer [...] ohne Einwilligung des Berechtigten ein Werk [...] vervielfältigt, [...] wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> § 106 UrhG
> (1) Wer [...] ohne Einwilligung des Berechtigten ein Werk [...] vervielfältigt, [...] wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.



Ich rede aber von Streamen, was ja keine Vervielfältigung ist.


----------



## Slezer (26. April 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Finde es toll wie hier einige sich das rauskopieren rechtfertigen.....
> Und abseits von den gesparten Kosten für Kino und Blue Rad mangels Geld, wird da auch noch die bessere Qualität der Raubkopien genannt.....(kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Qualität der Kopien besser als die des Originals im Kinosaal ist).
> 
> Ist Wahnsinn, wie viele hier im Forum gegenüber Raubkopien eine positive Meinung haben und diese wahrscheinlich auch selbst nutzen.....und dann die fetteste Hardware im Rechner haben
> ...


Was bist du denn für einer? Lul


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich rede aber von Streamen, was ja keine Vervielfältigung ist.



Streaming: Was ist legal, was ist illegal? | TECHBOOK

Abmahnung Streaming - sind Streamingportale legal oder illegal?


„Der EuGH hat in einem aktuellen Urteil entschieden, dass auch das bloße Ansehen von offensichtlich illegalen Inhalten wie aktuellen Kinofilmen, Serien oder Sportereignissen eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt. Nutzer von Streaming-Plattformen können also nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass nur die Anbieter der Streaming-Dienste rechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können.“


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist es denn mittlerweile eine? Ich dachte nur Up- und Download wären strafbar.



Wenn auf einmal eine Abmahnung ins Haus kommt wird jeder der, der sich vorher dachte, "Ist doch nur der eine Film gewesen" , anders darüber denken. Klar sind manchmal die Preise überzogen oder der Film nicht so wie man ihn sich vorgestellt hat und bereut dann den Kinogang aber das sollte nicht das Streaming schön reden.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist es denn mittlerweile eine? Ich dachte nur Up- und Download wären strafbar.



Nur das bereitstellen ist strafbar. Der Download hingegen nicht. 
Sprich, wenn ich es hochlade und teile, mach ich mich strafbar. 
Das war ja der fail mit emule und Co. Da hat man beim Download gleichzeitig auch zur Verfügung gestellt weswegen es zu Abmahnungen kam.

Streaming von irgendwelchen Seiten ist qualitativ eh Schrott.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2019)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nur das bereitstellen ist strafbar. Der Download hingegen nicht.



Doch, er wird nur im Einzelfall als Bagatelle nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt. Zivilrechtlich geschieht im Regelfall auch nichts, da sich aufgrund des niedrigen Schadenwerts die Abmahnung nicht lohnt.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

Wenn das Angebot da ist und auch noch leicht zu bekommen ist vergessen viele die Konsequenzen die passieren können.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

